# Các Loại Chỉ Căng Da Mặt Được Sử Dụng Hiện Nay



## socialnv112 (9 Tháng chín 2016)

*Căng da mặt bằng chỉ hiện nay được rất nhiều người quan tâm bởi hiệu quả nó đem lại. Vậy các bạn đã nắm rõ về các loại chỉ được sử dụng căng da chưa? Bài viết này giúp bạn tổng hợp những loại chỉ hiện nay đang được áp dụng ở các đơn vị thẩm mỹ trên toàn quốc. *

*




*

*Các loại chỉ sinh học sử dụng trong công nghệ căng da*

_Chỉ sinh học Ultra Collagen _

Sợi chỉ này có cấu trúc đa chiều, bác sĩ sẽ luồn các sợi chỉ vào da thành một hệ thống, nhờ vậy, da mặt được phục hồi, trở nên căng mướt và tươi trẻ. Ngoài ra, với cấu tạo collagen giúp kích thích sản sinh Collagen tự nhiên đem lại làn da tươi trẻ và mịn màng.

Chỉ Ultra Collagen bản chất là chỉ sinh học nên nó có khả năng tự tiêu theo thời gian. Do vậy, khi căng da bằng chỉ Ultra Collagen hiệu quả chỉ duy trì trong khoảng thời gian 8-10 năm.

_Chỉ Ultra V Lift_

Căng da mặt bằng chỉ Ultra V Lift cũng là một trong những phương pháp căng da được nhiều người lựa chọn. Loại chỉ V-lift đã được tổ chức KFDA chứng nhận là an toàn và thân thiện với mọi loại da. Sợi chỉ mang lại hiệu quả căng da lên đến 10 năm.

Sau khi được cấy ghép vào dưới da, chỉ V-lift nhanh chóng móc nối với các mô cơ, tổ chức da, được mô cơ và da bao bọc xung quanh, hoàn toàn không gây biến chứng, phù nề hay sự khó chịu nào cho cơ mặt, hạn chế thấp nhất mức độ rủi ro có thể xảy ra.






_Chỉ Bio Lift_

Chỉ sinh học Bio Lift là phương pháp trẻ hóa làn da hiệu quả không phẫu thuật. Bác sĩ sử dụng loại chỉ sinh học đính vào mô da, cân cơ, kéo căng các vùng da chảy xệ đồng thời nâng toàn bộ vùng cơ bên ngoài, trẻ hóa toàn diện khuôn mặt. Chỉ Bio Light sẽ tự tiêu trong khoảng thời gian từ 6-8 tháng, do vậy hiệu quả căng da chỉ duy trì được từ 5-10 năm.

Bio Lift là loại chỉ dài có cấu trúc đa chiều được thiết kế với những mấu mắt xích độc đáo khi được cấy vào mô dưới da sẽ hình thành một ma trận sinh học có thể kéo căng các sợi cơ một cách liền mạch từ vùng miệng, má đến thái dương đồng thời các mắt xích sẽ cố định và nâng các vùng cơ chảy xệ.

_Chỉ vàng 24k_

Chỉ vàng Gold Thread được chứng minh độ tinh khiết với 99,99% là vàng nguyên chất dùng trong y tế thẩm mỹ, đảm bảo đầy đủ tính chất vật lý để phù hợp và hiệu quả với làn da con người. Căng da mặt với chỉ vàng 24k cho kết quả duy trì lên đến 15 năm.

Chỉ vàng 24k được luồn dưới da theo hình dạng mạng lưới sẽ tái tạo sợi Collagen cho độ đàn hồi tự nhiên, không chỉ xóa mờ các nếp nhăn li ti mà còn làm đầy các rãnh sâu trên khuôn mặt, tạo vẻ săn chắc và thon gọn, chống chảy xệ tối ưu.

_Chỉ không tiêu Hoa Kỳ_

Chỉ không tiêu Hoa Kỳ là loại chỉ duy nhất có khả năng căng da, nâng cơ chảy xệ vượt trội, cho kết quả thấy ngay lập tức sau khi thực hiện mà không có loại chỉ nào hiện nay có thể làm được. Loại chỉ này đã được tổ chức FDA chứng nhận về độ an toàn cũng như hiệu quả. Với bản chất không bị tiêu theo thời gian, sợi chỉ này giúp căng da duy trì lên đến 20 năm.

Chỉ không tiêu Hoa Kỳ được luồn vào da theo hệ thống, đóng vai trò là một mạng lưới nâng đỡ cơ và da. Với cấu trúc chắc chắn, bác sĩ dễ dàng kéo căng và neo giữ sợi chỉ ở màng xương mà không sợ sợi chỉ bị đứt, gãy. Ngoài ra, chỉ không tiêu Hoa Kỳ kích thích sản sinh collagen giúp trẻ hóa làn da ngay từ sâu bên trong.

Hiện nay *Viện thẩm mỹ quốc tế Dr. Hana* là đơn vị độc quyền sử dụng phương pháp *Căng da bằng chỉ không tiêu Hoa Kỳ* tại Việt Nam.

*Viện Thẩm Mỹ Quốc Tế Dr.HaNa

Địa Chỉ: 456 - 458 Trần Khát Chân, TP. Hà Nội

Điện thoại: 04.6257.9898

Hotline: 0915.523.535

Email: cskh@drhana. vn

Website: DrHaNa. VN

Facebook: facebook. com/VienThamMyQuocTeDr. Hana*


----------

